# Internetzugriff von Programmen wird sofort unterdrückt



## DrMueller (7. März 2013)

Huhu,

ich treibe mich sonst eher in der Programmier-Ecke rum, habe aber ein merkwürdiges Netzwerkproblem. Leider ist dies ein Bereich, von dem ich sträflich wenig weiss:
Ich habe einen neuen Job angefangen und bin für einige Monate in einem Hotel stationiert. Dort habe ich freien WLan Zugriff, welcher für's surfen, Streams schauen etc. auch sehr gut funktioniert.
Nur blockiert dieser (nicht die ganze Verbindung, nur das Programm), wenn ein Programm auf das Internet will.
Dies können Spiele wie World of Warcraft, aber auch andere Programme wie Chessbase, Steam, Pokerstars Client etc. sein.

Interessanterweise kann Kapersky die neuesten Updates sauber herunterladen.
Was ich versucht habe:

Alle Firewalls auf inaktiv gesetzt, sicherheitshalber auch alle Netzwerkregeln gelöscht
Standort von Öffentlich auf Firma gestellt
Kapersky ausgemacht


Laut dem Hotel ist da nichts spezielles eingestellt, es hätte sich auch sonst noch nie jemand deswegen gemeldet.


Wenn ich z.B. WoW starte, sieht das Connection-Log wie folgt aus:


> 3/7 20:34:17.457  Login program=WoW platform=Win locale=deDE
> 3/7 20:34:17.457  Component WoW.Win.16357
> 3/7 20:34:17.461  Component WoW.base.16357
> 3/7 20:34:17.461  Component WoW.deDE.16357
> ...



Kann evtl. der angehängte Screenshot etwas damit zu tun haben? Weil bei eingehenden Verbindungen steht, dass alles blockiert wird.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus und bin für jegliche Idee offen, da ich sehr viel Zeit habe 


Matthias Müller


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. März 2013)

Hi,

vielleicht musst du einen Proxy für die Verbindung einstellen?

Grüße,
BK


----------



## DrMueller (9. März 2013)

Danke für die Idee, werde mal schauen wie ich das mache und testen.


----------

